# XP Prof: Vorgang "read" konnte nicht auf dem Speicher durchgeführt werden.



## revolucion (5. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe ein grosses Windows-Problem.

Bei mir heisst es: Die Anweisung in "0x7c9211de" verweist auf Speicher in "0x0000002a". Der Vorgang "read" konnte nicht auf dem Speicher duchgeführt werden.

Klicken ...


Ich habe es im Word-Dokument beigehängt. Kann mir jemand sagen an was das liegt? Ich kann somit einfach den Explorer nicht öffenen, ist somit sehr ärgerlich... 
es ist zu gross, daher ein link: Fehlermeldung im Word-File

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe, falls ihr mehr wissen müsst, kann man es ja hier stellen, benütze Norton AntiVirus.

Meine CPU-Auslastung ist meistens bei 100%, jedoch ist das mir unklar, weil ich keine grossen Programme am laufen habe, die so viel Platz verbrauchen, einen Virus kann ich auch nicht finden. Schon wenn ich starte kommt der Fehler, zum weinen


----------



## MCIglo (5. Mai 2005)

1. Norton ist schlecht. (da hilft ne Schüssel Weihmasser aufm Monitor mehr!)
2. Nur weil Norton keinen Virus findet, heißt es nicht, dass da keiner ist (siehe 1.)
3. Könnte ein defekter RAM-Riegel sein. Damit könnte auch die CPU-Last zusammenhängen, wenn z.B. fast garkein RAM mehr zur Verfügung steht.

Empfehlung: Nimm bis auf einen Riegel alle raus. Tritt der Fehler noch auf, tausche ihn mit anderen (Hast du nur einen, leih dir einen von nem Freund - Achte auf Speicherart!)


Was du auf jeden Fall noch machen solltest: Norton KOMPLETT (also auch alle Einträge in der Registry) deinstallieren. Danach holste dir Kaspersky Antivir Personal 5. Wer das up2date hält und sich dennoch einen Virus versehentlich einfängt, hat nen Eintrag ins Guinessbuch als unglücklichster PC-User der Welt verdient....

Sollte das alles nicht helfen, hilft nur noch das Formatieren der Systemplatte (und am besten noch ALLE anderen!)


----------



## revolucion (6. Mai 2005)

Danke für deine Hilfe. Werde dies mal genauer anschauen. Ich habe nun mal ein Systemwiederherstellungspunkt vom letzten Sonntag gemacht, und dann funzte alles. Jedoch als ich herunterfahren wollte, kamen wieder genau die gleichen Fehler, ich denke eben auch das mein RAM tod ist   

Vielleicht liegts aber auch an Windows XP Pro, dass es nicht mehr geht, wer weiss vielleicht liebt mein PC Windows nicht


----------



## MCIglo (6. Mai 2005)

revolucion hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wer weiss vielleicht liebt mein PC Windows nicht


Das tut keiner (also Windows lieben  )


----------



## gaunki (2. Juli 2005)

Hallo, 
habe selbes Problem. Bei mir betrifft es jedoch nur ordner welche *.avi, *.jpg und *.mov Dateien enthalten. Sprich Ordner die von meiner Digitalkamera gefüllt werden.
Das jedoch auch nicht immer

mfg
gaunki


----------



## Andreas Späth (2. Juli 2005)

gaunki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> habe selbes Problem. Bei mir betrifft es jedoch nur ordner welche *.avi, *.jpg und *.mov Dateien enthalten. Sprich Ordner die von meiner Digitalkamera gefüllt werden.
> Das jedoch auch nicht immer
> 
> ...


 
Bekannter Windows XP Bug, da kommt es zu einer Endlosschleife der DLL die für die Vorschaubilder zuständig ist.
Kann man nur beheben in dem man die Miniaturansicht deaktiviert.


----------



## gaunki (2. Juli 2005)

Vielen Dank,

werde mal sehen ob der Fehler in Zukunft wieder auftritt.
Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich zu der Zeit als diese Fehler auftraten auch die Miniaturansicht eingestellt war? Werde es jedenfalls beobachten.


----------



## user123 (18. Dezember 2010)

hallo erstmal ich habe genau das gleiche problem mit einem spiel werend es das haubtmenu lädt wird die fehlmeldung angezeigt bitte ich verstehe nicht sehr viel von computern desswegen bitte genau erklähren was ich machen soll


----------



## user123 (18. Dezember 2010)

hallo erstmal ich habe  das problem mit einem spiel werend es das haubtmenu lädt wird die fehlmeldung angezeigt


----------



## tombe (20. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich denke mal das gaunki in den vergangenen 5 Jahren sein Problerm irgendwie lösen konnte. Denn so alt ist der Beitrag schon.

Aber davon mal abgesehen, wenn das Problem bei dir nur dann auftritt wenn das Spiel lädt, solltest du dieses vielleicht neu installieren.

Ansonsten wie oben bereits beschrieben die Arbeitsspeicher einzeln testen bzw. wenn es nur einer ist gegen einen anderen tauschen.

Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, wie man die Speicher tauscht, dann lass dir von einem Kumpel helfen. Denn das hier zu beschreiben dürfte ein bisschen scwierig werden.


----------



## ronaldh (21. Dezember 2010)

Übrigens tritt diese Fehlermeldung auch häufig auf, wenn Programme aus einem LAN gestartet werden, und (teilweise extrem kurzfristige!) Netzstörungen oder Netzüberlastungen aufgetreten sind. Dies ist meiner Erfahrung nach nie nachzuvollziehen.


----------

